# Lukaku spacca la panchina con un pugno. Video.



## admin (2 Dicembre 2022)

Dopo l'eliminazione dal Mondiale, Romelu Lukaku si è sfogato spaccando il vetro della panchina con un pugno.

Video qui in basso


----------



## admin (2 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Lukaku, comunque, già dai tempi di Manchester faceva degli errori madornali sottoporta. E' stata la ormai nota "cura Conte" che lo ha fatto rendere al massimo.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che gol clamorosi ha sbagliato? AHAHAHAH fantastico... Degno del miglior Robinho


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo l'eliminazione dal Mondiale, Romelu Lukaku si è sfogato spaccando il vetro della panchina con un pugno.



Che dilettante, almeno poteva impegnarsi e fare una cosa più spettacolare come Violani


----------



## Igniorante (2 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato, speravo restasse abbastanza da sfasciarsi fino all'estate


----------



## Andris (2 Dicembre 2022)

Romelu La Cosa, noto una somiglianza


>


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo l'eliminazione dal Mondiale, Romelu Lukaku si è sfogato spaccando il vetro della panchina con un pugno.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Classico comportamento da asino.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo l'eliminazione dal Mondiale, Romelu Lukaku si è sfogato spaccando il vetro della panchina con un pugno.
> 
> Video qui in basso



Quello Buono™.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che dilettante, almeno poteva impegnarsi e fare una cosa più spettacolare come Violani


eh ma Lukaku mica ha segnato


----------



## Swaitak (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo l'eliminazione dal Mondiale, Romelu Lukaku si è sfogato spaccando il vetro della panchina con un pugno.
> 
> Video qui in basso


può pagare in Indacoin


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Classico comportamento da asino.



Aveva ragione Ibra.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Aveva ragione Ibra.



Esatto. Infatti avrei voluto commentare in maniera diversa, ma siamo quasi nel 2023 ed ho evitato per tale motivo


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Esatto. *Infatti avrei voluto commentare in maniera diversa*, ma siamo quasi nel 2023 ed ho evitato per tale motivo



Puoi sempre delegare @Divoratore Di Stelle a farlo. Ormai ti deve un favore


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dopo l'eliminazione dal Mondiale, Romelu Lukaku si è sfogato spaccando il vetro della panchina con un pugno.
> 
> Video qui in basso


Personaggio disgustoso.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Personaggio disgustoso.



La sua memorabile gara


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sua memorabile gara


Calloni a confronto era un killer.


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sua memorabile gara


stavolta è ibra che gli ha tirato un incantesimo voodoo a sto scaldabagno, godo.


----------



## Stex (2 Dicembre 2022)

Piccolo cucciolo indifeso


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sua memorabile gara


Segno che il fascino dei mondiali, nonostante tutto lo sterco e il male dietro, ancora esiste, e condiziona i calciatori.
Per me questi enormi gol mancati palesano l'emozione. Mi verrebbe da considerarlo come un buon segno, esiste ancora un po' di calcio giocato, e non solo malaffare e soldi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ma per un comportamento simile non sono previste sanzioni disciplinari?


----------

